# ¿Ciclo Superior? ¿Que hago?



## SergioFuenlabrada (Sep 5, 2013)

Bueno chicos, pues el caso es que me estoy volviendo completamente loco, hoy me dan la nota del ultimo examen de matematicas, que solo me queda esa para sacarme bachiller, y creo que esta aprobada, asi que ahora viene lo interesante... me gustaria hacer un grado superior de Electronica y Electricidad.. ¿Pero cual?
Desde un principio pense en Sistemas de telecomunicacion e informaticos, pero por lo que he leido anda jodido de curro... Tambien he visto el de Sistemas Electrotecnicos y Automatizados pero quizas este ultimo, ¿Demasiado orientado a la construccion?
En fin no se... supuestamente los que ofertan son estos:
Técnico en Instalaciones de Telecomunicaciones
Técnico en Instalaciones Eléctricas y Automáticas
Técnico Superior en Automatización y Robótica Industrial
Técnico Superior en Mantenimiento Electrónico
Técnico Superior en Sistemas de Telecomunicaciones e Informáticos
Técnico Superior en Sistemas Electrotécnicos y Automatizados

¿Alguno que me pueda echar alguna manita? Es decir, se que es bastante jodido, pero alguno de estos modulos que mas o menos tenga buen curro una vez terminado?
En fin, ya de antemano muchisimas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## chclau (Sep 5, 2013)

Te fijaste en los diarios de tu zona qué es lo que más se busca? En agencias de empleo? De todos esos temas, cuál es el que te atrae más a vos? Y, cuánto dura la carrera? Porque lo que es válido hoy puede ser bastante distino en unos años.

Es muy difícil responderte... te diría que sigas lo que más te gusta. Son todas más o menos parecidas... metele para adelante y con paciencia, suerte, y mucho pelarse el trasero... saldrás adelante en cualquiera que elijas. Poco más o menos dinero, poco importa. Lo que importa es lo que vos querés.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2013)

Hoy en día está mal el que sea.
Busca que atribuciones profesionales tiene cada uno y cual te gusta más.
¿De donde eres?


----------



## SergioFuenlabrada (Sep 5, 2013)

Soy de madrid, me imagino que es lo que hare, a ver que asignaturas dan tambien en cada uno y al que mas me guste, era un dato que me hubiese gustado saber pero bueno, epoca dificil la verdad


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2013)

Busca las atribuciones profesionales, lo que antes eran los carnets de instalador, supongo que todos los que te ofrezcan serán ya ciclos LOE no quedarán LOGSE, si alguno aún es LOGSE y no me metía a estas alturas. Los que mas salida tienen son los de la rama de mantenimiento y servicios a la producción ya que dan un montón de gas, fontanería, frío, calor... En todo caso eléctrico, la electrónica por desgracia murió en los 80 (mas o menos)
Eso si, si algo te apasiona, hazlo, no estudies X porque tiene mas salida y luego resulta que lo odias.


----------

